# Opening a Japanese bank account .....?



## Linz1

One of my sons will be living in Japan soon but we are a bit in the dark with opening a bank account in Japan. He will have a job on arrival, but have read that it can take six months to open a bank account.
How do we (as his mom) go about opening a bank account for his wages, apartment and bills etc from the off . Thanks. ( coming from the UK)


----------



## Xelchan

Linz1 said:


> How do we (as his mom) go about opening a bank account for his wages, apartment and bills etc from the off . Thanks. ( coming from the UK)


Most companies that move you over will help you set up an account (and housing). As his mom, there's nothing you can do. If you’re really worried, you can see if there’s any bank that has an international branch/affiliation with a Japanese bank and just use his UK account to have access to money.

If your son is on a longer-term visa that’s sponsered by a company, it shouldn’t be a problem. They should set him up with what to do or where to go. If not, I suggest he goes to a post office and set up a postal bank account. They’re everywhere. 

Also, you don’t necessarily need a bank account for paying most things. He can pay his bills at any convenience store or post office. If he needs to find his own apartment, he might be better off renting in a share house until he can get a bank account.


----------



## Linz1

Xelchan said:


> Most companies that move you over will help you set up an account (and housing). As his mom, there's nothing you can do. If you’re really worried, you can see if there’s any bank that has an international branch/affiliation with a Japanese bank and just use his UK account to have access to money.
> 
> If your son is on a longer-term visa that’s sponsered by a company, it shouldn’t be a problem. They should set him up with what to do or where to go. If not, I suggest he goes to a post office and set up a postal bank account. They’re everywhere.
> 
> Also, you don’t necessarily need a bank account for paying most things. He can pay his bills at any convenience store or post office. If he needs to find his own apartment, he might be better off renting in a share house until he can get a bank account.


Thank you so much for the information, yes getting the accommodation sorted for when he arrives is a big worry. Just starting to research to sort this out for him.


----------

